

Apple’s iPad Amnesia - bbsliik
http://yoraj.com/post/35825302589/apples-ipad-amnesia

======
KarlKraft
> I went looking for my 6-month old iPad’s specs on Apple’s site, > only to
> discover that there’s simply no mention of it.

It must be tough being blind, or at least intentionally blind, or at least
having never heard of google.

<http://support.apple.com/specs/>

> There’s the low-res iPad 2, mini, and the crown jewel: > “iPad with Retina
> display” — y’know, because there’s only ever been one.

That is because the page you are talking about is the page for models they are
currently selling in the store.

> I’m well accustomed to rapid releases, but > obsolescence-by-pretending-it-
> never-existed tells me that > the reality distortion field is alive and
> well.

That is so cute how you take some old press narrative from 20 years ago and
try to make a whole post out of it. Could you not figure out how to fit in the
words "beleaguered" and "mercurial" as well?

~~~
bbsliik
Didn't say I couldn't find what I needed, but thanks for wasting your time and
missing the point.

Oddly, I may have done the same in your shoes.

------
rangibaby
Although specs for the iPad 3 aren't on Apple's main site, they are on the
support pages (as are those for any Apple device).[1]

Isn't "screwed" a strong word to use? Apple releasing a spec-bumped model
isn't harming my ability to enjoy my current iPad at all.

[1] <https://support.apple.com/kb/SP647>

~~~
bbsliik
Yes, screwed is a strong word.

Crappy analogy: I was sold a watered-down soup while Apple had the real thing
plated in the kitchen. Now I'm neither hungry nor satisfied.

~~~
rangibaby
I get what you are saying. Still, Apple releasing soup with a different
connector didn't magically turn your current one into an expensive turd.

<https://www.apple.com/hotnews/openiphoneletter/>

"If you always wait for the next price cut or to buy the new improved model,
you'll never buy any technology product because there is always something
better and less expensive on the horizon."

